# Plowing by the Lake



## jxn (Jan 25, 2010)

Haven't had one of these yet this year. From last season-sorry for poor photo quality,but I think you get the idea.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice pictures. I have 6 Apt/condo complexes in a row on the lake and every couple of years we get a storm like that the drifts get real big and bury cars that just sit. The last time it happened a city plow truck hit one that was under a pile. It took an army of tow trucks to get everyone out.


----------



## wannabeplowing (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks like a good place to bring the sleds and get a little riding in Also looks like a huge PITA to plow!!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

the quality is poor, but those are awesome pics nonetheless, looks like a real challenge


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

Burkartsplow;974309 said:


> Nice pictures. I have 6 Apt/condo complexes in a row on the lake and every couple of years we get a storm like that the drifts get real big and bury cars that just sit. The last time it happened a city plow truck hit one that was under a pile. It took an army of tow trucks to get everyone out.


lakewood is out the day after a big storm ticketing cars


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

hard to see but look really cool.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Where are you located? I have a place in Ahmeek just south of the White House Bar. Just use it for snowmobiling/wheeling it was cheaper to buy a house up there than to get a hotel all the time.


----------

